# Purchases of game apps...HELP!!!



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

I went to a game app and it was .49.  I clicked buy and it automatically bought it.  First of all I checked my Amazon account and it is set at off for 1 click purchase.  How did I buy it if it was set to off and it didn't require a password?  Also, how do I know how it was paid for?  I have an Amazon credit card and a debit card both set up on my Amazon account.  Please help as I have kids using this.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I believe but I'm not certain that purchases of apps and of Kindle books are always 1-Click.

If you go to the Amazon website go to "your account", you'll see one of the choices near the top is digital orders. If you choose digital order you should see your app purchases listed. I believelicking on the order number will tell you how it was paid.

I believe there is a parental control feature on the fire that will let you restrict who can make purchases. I don't need it so I'm clueless how it works however!


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Purchases will apply to the default payment form.. if you have gift cards, those are used first, then the default credit/debit card.

You can make it so you need a password every time a purchase is attempted on the Kindle. Go into Settings.. Parental Controls. Turn on Password Protect Purchases. There is also a way to protect In App Purchases. But I can't seem to find it again to tell you how to do that. (maybe after a cup of coffee I'll come back to that, if someone doesn't come along and fill in the gaps for me)

I don't have kids, but I do these things so I won't have accidental purchases when my brain goes on autopilot.


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you.  That worked.


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm not sure about these in game apps.  I found a setting in settings....applications where I disabled in app purchasing.  I was just in a game called real steal boxing and there were in game apps everywhere.  I clicked on some in game purchases and it seemed like it was going to let me purchase....I backed out of it, but when would it stop me or one of my kids?

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

PIZ said:


> I'm not sure about these in game apps. I found a setting in settings....applications where I disabled in app purchasing. I was just in a game called real steal boxing and there were in game apps everywhere. I clicked on some in game purchases and it seemed like it was going to let me purchase....I backed out of it, but when would it stop me or one of my kids?
> 
> Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


It won't stop you. It's designed to get you to spend money. If you have a kid using the device and you don't trust them to know NOT to click things, you probably ought to set up parental controls which will lock them out of doing so.


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

I have parental controls set-up and every time I go to make a download, even a free game, it prompts me for a password.  That seems to be working.  I also set-it-up to disable in app purchasing, but while I was playing a game, I saw some in app purchasing, so I clicked on it, to see if it would stop me.....it didn't seem to stop me.  I clicked on the in app purchase, and it seemed I was only one click away from buying a $4.99 in app purchase.  I was afraid so I backed out.  I have never seen an in app purchase, so I don't know if it would have prompted me for a password or if it would have said IN APP DISABLED or if it would have let me purchase it.  If I set up the in app purchasing to DISABLED, will it stop me or my kids from buying in app purchases?  I am just trying to get this set-up so I don't have any surprises.

I have since deleted that game from my device and from the cloud.


----------



## Mandykins (Sep 24, 2012)

I have in app purchases turned to off and parental controls set up on both my own Fire and my 5 year old's Fire. The parental controls work as intended and a password is needed for pretty much everything. I actually just made my first in-app purchase tonight while playing Diner Dash Deluxe because my 5 year old and I both enjoy the game, I had to enter my password in order to make the purchase. Everything works as promised as long as you have the controls set up correctly.


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks Mandy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are multiple settings for parental controls.  I believe once you turn them on there are various settings that you can adjust.  Probably you should go check to see if you accidentally unchecked something without realizing it.  

With Kindle Free Time, you can make it so they can't even get to some games.  I just did a test set up and when they recommended "all kids titles" on my account, it did not include several of the apps that I like but that do have lots of in app purchasing.


----------

